# Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)



## Angler9999 (19. Juli 2015)

Ich habe am gestern einen Hecht zubereitet. Einige Fotos will Euch hier zeigen.
Hecht ausgenommen und wenn man will Kopf abgetrennt. 
Gefüllt wird er mit vielen kräftigen Kräutern (Pfeffer, Salz, Petersilie, Schnittlauch, Majoran alles ist möglich) die in Olivenöl vermischt werden. 
Speckscheiben in etwa 5mm dicken Scheiben ummanteln den Hecht und verschließen die Unterseite mit der Füllung . Der Speck wird mit Rouladennadeln fixiert. (Voodoohecht >)





Im Ofen wird er bei etwa 175 °C 20-30 Minuten gegart.





Die letzten 10-15 Minuten wird der Speck knusprig gegrillt. Entweder die Temperatur auf 250°C erhöhen oder den Grill anmachen.











So sieht er aus wenn er fertig ist. 
Serviert wird er klassisch mit der Kartoffel oder einfach nur mit geröstetem Brot und Kräuterbutter. Dazu ein Wein.






 Das schöne daran ist, das der Hecht nicht trocken wird.
 UND das auch die Nichtfischesser etwas finden, was sie essen können. >)


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Sieht sehr lecker aus und wird wohl auch so schmecken!

Selbst habe ich eine recht ähnliche Variante, wobei der Hecht allerdings in Koteletts geschnitten wird und dann diese gefüllt werden, aber ebenso mit einem (guten) Speck ummantelt werden.
Als Füllung nehme ich dazu gerne Eismeerkrabben, etwas Weißbrot, gehackte Charlotten, Dill, Kräuter, Creme fraiche oder Schmand und ein Ei auf die Füllmasse, zum binden.
Um das ganze zu "toppen", noch etwas Parmesan oben drauf
Die Garzeiten und Temperaturen sind wie bei deinem Gericht.



> Das schöne daran ist, das der Hecht nicht trocken wird.
> UND das auch die Nichtfischesser etwas finden, was sie essen können.


Der Sinn und Zweck dieser "Füllerei"!
Ich habe es schon erlebt, dass sich Übernachtungsgäste nachts in die Küche geschlichen haben und die kalten Reste vom Backblech weggefuttert haben!

Jürgen


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Kling auch gut.
Bei der Füllung kann man seine Fantasie spielen lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*



> Bei der Füllung kann man seine Fantasie spielen lassen.


Oder auch reinhauen, was die Küche gerade so hergibt.
Ich habe auch schon mit Räucherlachs oder (Sahne)Meerrettich variiert.

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Wenn Hecht ,dann nur so.#6
Hecht ist bei mir aber nur ,,Beifang" |rolleyes


----------



## chester (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Ich nehme weniger Speck - der Geschmack des Hecht soll ja nicht überdeckt werden. Allerdings darf der Speck ein ordentlichen Raucharoma haben - das passt wunderbar. Und als Kraut passt für mich Thymian ganz hervorragend. Ein grober Senf in der Bauchhöhle ist auch nicht zu verachten. Dazu noch richtig viel Butter und eine halbe Flasche Riesling auf das Backblech... Bei der Temperatur gehe ich eher etwas runter. 

Und wenn was über bleibt: Hecht abfiseln, und das Fleisch samt angeschwitzter Schalotten und Gewürzgurken in den Sud legen und durchkühlen lassen. Das ergibt eine hervorragende Sülze, die man bestens mit Estragon-Mayo genießen kann.darf.muss.sollte


----------



## Pennywise (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Oh ja, sehr geile Sache.
Ich stimme chester absolut zu. rauchiger Speck und Tymian.

Ein wenig Salbai ist auch nicht zu verachten. das Ganze zum Schluss noch mit ein wenig Käse garniert ergibt den richtigen Kick bei der Sache. :vik:


----------



## FishingReen (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Moin, mache meine Hechte in der Regel ähnlich, nur schneide ich in den Bräter noch wurzelgemüse und lasse dieses mitgarren. Zum Schluss noch einen Schuss weißwein und nen Schluck Sahne dazu - fertig.


----------



## Franky (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

@ Jürgen:
Wo bekommst Du denn die Krabben(teile) her???? 

Du meinst doch diese Kameraden hier?
http://www.schwarzaufweiss.de/norwegen/images/eismeer3.jpg


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Jürgen:
> Wo bekommst Du denn die Krabben(teile) her????
> 
> Du meinst doch diese Kameraden hier?
> http://www.schwarzaufweiss.de/norwegen/images/eismeer3.jpg



Ich glaube er meint eher Diese hier :m: 

http://www.codecheck.info/img/176470/1


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

@Franky, nein die meine ich nicht, sondern Garnelen, Shrimps!
http://www.feinkosthandel-seyfi.de/...ben-scampi-meeresfrchte-black-tiger-53303.jpg

Ich habe mich leider falsch ausgedrückt, meine aber das genau diese Handelsbezeichnung auf verschiedenen Packungen von Shrimps steht?

@W-Lan,


> Ich glaube er meint eher Diese hier :m:
> 
> http://www.codecheck.info/img/176470/1



Genau so ist es!


Jürgen


----------



## Franky (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Jo, das hab ich mir fast gedacht... Tiefseegarnelen ist auch eine der Handelsbezeichnungen (und eigentlich "richtiger").
Solange man nicht "Surimi" erwischt....


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Also die King Crabs würde ich so essen und den Hecht weg lassen!
Als ich vor Jahrzehnten mal für das Nordseemuseum (gibt es leider nicht mehr) in Bremerhaven gearbeitet habe, hatte ich den Auftrag so ein paar "Monster" zu präparieren und bin so auch in den Genuss gekommen, diese zu essen.
Genialer Geschmack und mampfen bis kurz vorm Proteinschock!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Ich spicke Hecht am liebsten "igelig" mit Speckstreifen. Füllen und Garen dann in etwa wie vom Threadersteller beschrieben.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Meist nehme ich sogar noch mehr Speckstreifen und lasse diese Überlappen. 

Dieser kross gebackene Speck ist das Highlight zum Hecht und lässt auch den Nichtfischesser eher dazu verleiten hier zu probieren.


----------



## chester (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Ja, weil es dann nach Speck schmeckt und nicht nach Fisch. Schade um das Tier! Wahrscheinlich mögen solche Leute auch Pangasius.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Käse! Der Hecht hat, wenn er nur geschuppt ist einen sehr starken Eigengeschmack. Den gibt er beim Braten an die auslaufende Flüssigkeit ab, genauso wie der Speck.  Unter dem Hecht auch geräucherter Würfelspeck erwünscht!
Das Ganze mehrmals mit Weißwein übergossen und am Schluss den Speck auf dem Hecht, kurz mit Oberhitze angeheizen, damit er gross wird. 
Dann Hecht entnehmen, die im Backblech verbleibende Soße mit den Speckwürfeln mit Schmand oder sauerer Sahne aufgießen, kurz aufkochen lassen und mit Ceyennepfeffer abschmecken. Heißt Hecht "Badischer Art" Dazu gekochte Pellkartoffel. Allein die Soße ist das Rezept wert!


----------



## Franky (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Peter, Du kannst ja SOOOOOO gemein sein....... :c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Yeah, das hört sich allerhöchst testenswert an!


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

@OPeter
Die Soße ist doch ein MUß beim Kochen oder?



chester schrieb:


> Ja, weil es dann nach Speck schmeckt und nicht nach Fisch. Schade um das Tier! Wahrscheinlich mögen solche Leute auch Pangasius.



In meinem Bekanntenkreis isst keiner mehr Pangasius. Das habe ich denen mit Berichten und Fotos sehr schnell abgewöhnt.
Ganz im Gegenteil, Leute die vorschieben eine Diät zu machen (weil sie keinen Fisch mögen) essen Fisch "nur wenn ich den zubereite". Das liegt aber nicht immer unbedingt an meinen Kochkünsten, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

UND nein der Hecht behält überwiegend seinen Hechtgeschmack. 
Übrigens schmecken nur alte Fische fischig. Frischer Fisch schmeckt nach Hecht, Zander, Plötze, Scholle, Flunder,  Dorsch  oder was sonst gerade Saison hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Hecht hat wirklich nen (für mich) guten Eigengeschmack, viele mögen aber genau deswegen Hecht weniger gerne.

Das Rezept hier vom TE (und die dankenswerterweise eingestellten Erweiterungen/Alternativen) tragen dem Rechnung.

Wer aber, wie ich, sowohl den Eigengeschmack vom Hecht mag, aber Speck und Wein  sowieso, dem möchte ich gerne eine zwar deutlich aufwendigere, aber auch leckere, mehr auf den Eigengeschmack des Hechtes bezogene Variante zum probieren mal empfehlen:

Hecht schuppen, filetieren, Haut dran lassen und in Portionsstücke schneiden.

Ofen auf gerade etwas über 70 Grad vorheizen.

Filet ungewürzt mit etwas Weisswein und Julienne von Sellerie, Zwiebel, Karotten, Lauch und etwas Fenchel in eine Bratfolie geben und in den Ofen schieben.

Zwiebeln und Speck (nach Geschmack) fein würfeln und mit etwas Knoblauch anbraten, einen Becher süße Sahne und einen Becher Schmand oder Creme fraiche dazu geben, salzen, pfeffern, wers mag auch etwas Cayenne oder Chili (Vooooorsicht!!) dazu und einmal durchkochen.

Nach ca. 20 - 30 Minuten (je nach Filetdicke)  Minuten den Hecht aus dem Ofen nehmen, den entstandenen Fond zur Soße geben und durchkochen, das Gemüse aufheben und in etwas Butter anschwitzen (erst beim anrichten!)  mit Salz, Pfeffer und einer Spur Zucker würzen und als Beilage auf den Teller geben oder separat reichen..

Hechtfilet trocken tupfen, jetzt erst mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, auf der Hautseite etwas mehlieren und in einer Pfanne mit etwas Öl und Butter die Hautseite bei nicht zu viel, nicht zu wenig Hitze (muss man je nach Herd ausprobieren) knusprig braten.

Die Soße auf  nen Teller geben, das Filet mit der knusprigen Hautseite nach oben drauf legen, als Beilage geht alles - Kartoffel, Reis, Nudeln oder mein Favorit:
Spätzle

Dabei hat man auch den Speckgeschmack, den der Hecht durchaus verträgt, aber nicht so dominant wie mit der Ofenvariante.

Zudem bleibt das Filet bei den niedrigeren Temperaturen definitiv saftiger und behält mehr Eigengeschmack.

Die Haut wird zudem durchs direkte anbraten am Schluss knuspriger.


Davon ab:
Die vom TE vorgestellte Variante ist aber deutlich einfacher und auch viel weniger aufwendig und top geeignet für Leute, die weniger starken Hechtgeschmack bevorzugen, tolles Rezept!!

Zudem macht so ein ganzer Fisch am Tisch natürlich auch optisch was her!


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Danke Thomas, auch für dein tolles Rezept. 
Die Möglichkeiten Bratschlauch und Alufolie hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr genutzt. Gerade Alufolie ist jetzt zur Grillzeit eine Variante, die sehr lecker seinn kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Alufolie hat den Nachteil, dass bei Verwendung von Säure (wie Wein, Zitrone oder Tomaten) bei direktem Kontakt Fehlgeschmack entstehen kann, daher ist Bratfolie eher zu empfehlen.

Wenn Alufolie, dann drauf achten, dass keine säurehaltigen Produkte direkt mit der Folie in Kontakt kommen..

Das Hechtfilet wie beschrieben in Bratfolie garen und dann aufm Grill die Haut knusprig geht auch, bei Verwendung von (nicht durchgeglühtem) Holz oder etwas Holzspänen auf der Kohle entsteht dabei zusätzlich ein leichter (weils schnell geht) Rauchgeschmack.


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Thx#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ofen-Hecht ummantelt mit Speck (Voodoohecht)*

Schbegg und frischer Fisch - wie solls bei den Zutaten schief gehen??


----------

